# Steel or fiberglass probe rod



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Which probe rod do you guys use? Steel or fiberglass?Just ordered a new smart stick from TandT tools today. I usaed to work for a guy that welded a piece of 3/8 rod onto a 12" chunk of 3/4 iron and sharpened the end. I hated that probe rod.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Steel it just feels right.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Steel.

You can tell the material you are probing by the sound of the "*****"


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Matt said:


> Steel.
> 
> You can tell the material you are probing by the sound of the "*******"


As a china man that offends me. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mighty Probe - Hex - Steel


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Steel


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Steel


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Steel.










Paul


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Steel, I used a home made one as well. I didn't like it nearly as much as the one I have now, purchased from a local supplier.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Steel, also has BMX handlebar grips.:thumbup: We seriously need an emoticon throwing the heavy metal hands and headbanging.


----------

